# Slow wireless connection behind the wall

## MrTJK

Hello!

I am having connection problems with Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 wireless card on my laptop.

When the laptop is near the router, I get full internet speed but when I go behind the wall, 1 meter! That is one meter, about three feet!

When laptop is behind the wall router is pingable but I cannot connect to its web interface or get internet access to any other website before connection timeout/closed.

Here us the output of ping next to the router 

```

PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=25 ttl=64 time=3.22 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=26 ttl=64 time=2.24 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=27 ttl=64 time=4.85 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=28 ttl=64 time=3.24 ms

...

```

Behind the wall

```

...

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=265 ttl=64 time=5425 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=268 ttl=64 time=7479 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=269 ttl=64 time=8071 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=271 ttl=64 time=7519 ms

...

```

I have seen similar issues on other forums.  But their suggestions like setting the regulatory domain to correct frequency or following the instructions  http://www.linksys.com/us/support-article?articleNum=135766 didn't help.

This is likely driver issue, I think, but I am not sure what to do with it. Here is some noteworthy details, hope you can help me with.

```
03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (rev 3e)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 3x3 AGN

        Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi
```

```
[I] sys-firmware/iwl6000-ucode (9.221.4.1{tbz2}@04/24/2015): Intel (R) Wireless WiFi Ultimate-N 6300 and Advanced-N 6000 ucode

```

```
CONFIG_FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER_FALLBACK=y

```

dmesg output snipped from where system is booted and ready.

```

... 

[    2.565589] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 enp0s25: renamed from eth0

[    3.494567] EXT4-fs (sda4): re-mounted. Opts: discard

[    4.455785] random: nonblocking pool is initialized

[    4.622011] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp0s25: link is not ready

[    4.854010] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp0s25: link is not ready

[    7.342454] psmouse serio2: trackpoint: IBM TrackPoint firmware: 0x0e, buttons: 3/3

[    7.605361] input: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/input/input12

[   10.379766] EXT4-fs (dm-0): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   12.558164] psmouse serio3: trackpoint: IBM TrackPoint firmware: 0x0e, buttons: 3/3

[   12.824484] input: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio3/input/input13

[   60.491137] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-6000-5.ucode failed with error -2

[   60.491147] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Falling back to user helper

[  120.511236] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 9.221.4.1 build 25532 op_mode iwldvm

[  120.511278] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG disabled

[  120.511285] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUGFS disabled

[  120.511290] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING disabled

[  120.511296] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Ultimate-N 6300 AGN, REV=0x74

[  120.511371] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled - LTR Disabled

[  120.523902] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

[  120.531922] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0 wlp3s0: renamed from wlan0

[  120.547308] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp3s0: link is not ready

[  120.547491] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled - LTR Disabled

[  120.547679] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x3-0x1

[  120.766625] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled - LTR Disabled

[  120.766846] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x3-0x1

[  120.845075] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp3s0: link is not ready

[  120.885376] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp3s0: link is not ready

```

Please notice how late iwlwifi is (not) loaded! It is always about 60 seconds. 

Hopefully syslog messages will be most helpful.

```

May  7 04:45:56 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3595]: <info>  caught signal 15, shutting down normally.

May  7 04:45:56 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3595]: <info>  (enp0s25): device state change: unavailable -> unmanaged (reason 'removed') [20 10 36]

May  7 02:01:35 Gentoo-T420s kernel: e1000e: enp0s25 NIC Link is Down

May  7 04:45:56 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3595]: <info>  (wlp3s0): device state change: disconnected -> unmanaged (reason 'removed') [30 10 36]

May  7 04:45:56 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3595]: <info>  exiting (success)

May  7 04:46:20 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  NetworkManager (version 1.0.0) is starting...

May  7 04:46:20 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  Read config: /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf

May  7 04:46:20 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  WEXT support is enabled

May  7 04:46:20 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  VPN: loaded org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.vpnc

May  7 04:46:20 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  Loaded plugin keyfile: (c) 2007 - 2013 Red Hat, Inc.  To report bugs please use the NetworkManager mailing list.

May  7 04:46:20 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  new connection /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Wired connection 1

May  7 04:46:20 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  new connection /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/NetMASTER Uydunet-6B35

May  7 04:46:20 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <warn>      error in connection /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/.keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0: invalid connection: connection.type: property is missing

May  7 04:46:20 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.

May  7 04:46:20 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  WiFi hardware radio set enabled

May  7 04:46:20 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  WWAN hardware radio set enabled

May  7 04:46:20 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  Loaded device plugin: /usr/lib64/NetworkManager/libnm-device-plugin-adsl.so

May  7 04:46:20 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  Loaded device plugin: /usr/lib64/NetworkManager/libnm-device-plugin-bluetooth.so

May  7 04:46:20 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  Loaded device plugin: /usr/lib64/NetworkManager/libnm-device-plugin-wwan.so

May  7 04:46:20 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  Loaded device plugin: /usr/lib64/NetworkManager/libnm-device-plugin-wifi.so

May  7 04:46:20 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  WiFi enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

May  7 04:46:20 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  WWAN enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

May  7 04:46:20 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  WiMAX enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

May  7 04:46:20 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  Networking is enabled by state file

May  7 04:46:20 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (lo): link connected

May  7 04:46:20 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (lo): carrier is ON

May  7 04:46:20 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (lo): new Generic device (driver: 'unknown' ifindex: 1)

May  7 04:46:20 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (lo): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/0

May  7 04:46:20 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (enp0s25): carrier is OFF

May  7 04:46:20 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (enp0s25): new Ethernet device (driver: 'e1000e' ifindex: 2)

May  7 04:46:20 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (enp0s25): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/1

May  7 04:46:20 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (enp0s25): device state change: unmanaged -> unavailable (reason 'managed') [10 20 2]

May  7 04:46:20 Gentoo-T420s kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp0s25: link is not ready

May  7 04:46:20 Gentoo-T420s kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp0s25: link is not ready

May  7 04:46:20 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (enp0s25): preparing device

May  7 04:46:20 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (sit0): new Generic device (driver: 'sit' ifindex: 3)

May  7 04:46:20 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (sit0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/2

May  7 04:46:20 Gentoo-T420s ModemManager[3529]: <info>  ModemManager (version 1.4.6) starting in system bus...

May  7 04:46:20 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  ModemManager disappeared from bus

May  7 04:46:20 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  ModemManager available in the bus

May  7 04:46:21 Gentoo-T420s /etc/init.d/NetworkManager[3491]: WARNING: NetworkManager has started, but is inactive

May  7 04:46:21 Gentoo-T420s /etc/init.d/dhcpd[3585]: WARNING: dhcpd will start when NetworkManager has started

May  7 04:46:21 Gentoo-T420s /etc/init.d/netmount[4331]: WARNING: netmount will start when NetworkManager has started

May  7 04:46:22 Gentoo-T420s ModemManager[3529]: <warn>  Couldn't find support for device at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:19.0': not supported by any plugin

May  7 04:46:25 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  startup complete

May  7 04:46:38 Gentoo-T420s ModemManager[3529]: <info>  Creating modem with plugin 'Generic' and '1' ports

May  7 04:46:38 Gentoo-T420s ModemManager[3529]: <warn>  Could not grab port (tty/ttyS0): 'Cannot add port 'tty/ttyS0', unhandled serial type'

May  7 04:46:38 Gentoo-T420s ModemManager[3529]: <warn>  Couldn't create modem for device at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.3': Failed to find primary AT port

May  7 04:47:16 Gentoo-T420s kernel: iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-6000-5.ucode failed with error -2

May  7 04:47:16 Gentoo-T420s kernel: iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Falling back to user helper

May  7 04:48:16 Gentoo-T420s kernel: iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 9.221.4.1 build 25532 op_mode iwldvm

May  7 04:48:16 Gentoo-T420s kernel: iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG disabled

May  7 04:48:16 Gentoo-T420s kernel: iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUGFS disabled

May  7 04:48:16 Gentoo-T420s kernel: iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING disabled

May  7 04:48:16 Gentoo-T420s kernel: iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Ultimate-N 6300 AGN, REV=0x74

May  7 04:48:16 Gentoo-T420s kernel: iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled - LTR Disabled

May  7 04:48:16 Gentoo-T420s kernel: ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

May  7 04:48:16 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  rfkill1: found WiFi radio killswitch (at /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:03:00.0/ieee80211/phy0/rfkill1) (driver iwlwifi)

May  7 04:48:16 Gentoo-T420s kernel: iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0 wlp3s0: renamed from wlan0

May  7 04:48:16 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): using nl80211 for WiFi device control

May  7 04:48:16 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'iwlwifi' ifindex: 4)

May  7 04:48:16 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/3

May  7 04:48:16 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): device state change: unmanaged -> unavailable (reason 'managed') [10 20 2]

May  7 04:48:16 Gentoo-T420s kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp3s0: link is not ready

May  7 04:48:16 Gentoo-T420s kernel: iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled - LTR Disabled

May  7 04:48:16 Gentoo-T420s kernel: iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x3-0x1

May  7 04:48:16 Gentoo-T420s kernel: iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled - LTR Disabled

May  7 04:48:16 Gentoo-T420s kernel: iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x3-0x1

May  7 04:48:16 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): preparing device

May  7 04:48:16 Gentoo-T420s kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp3s0: link is not ready

May  7 04:48:16 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  wpa_supplicant started

May  7 04:48:16 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0) supports 5 scan SSIDs

May  7 04:48:16 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: starting -> ready

May  7 04:48:16 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): device state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'supplicant-available') [20 30 42]

May  7 04:48:16 Gentoo-T420s kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp3s0: link is not ready

May  7 04:48:16 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: ready -> disconnected

May  7 04:48:16 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0) supports 5 scan SSIDs

May  7 04:48:18 Gentoo-T420s ModemManager[3529]: <warn>  Couldn't find support for device at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:03:00.0': not supported by any plugin

May  7 04:48:19 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  Auto-activating connection 'NetMASTER Uydunet-6B35'.

May  7 04:48:19 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): Activation: starting connection 'NetMASTER Uydunet-6B35'

May  7 04:48:19 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): Activation: Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

May  7 04:48:19 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): Activation: Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

May  7 04:48:19 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): device state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]

May  7 04:48:19 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  NetworkManager state is now CONNECTING

May  7 04:48:19 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): Activation: Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

May  7 04:48:19 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): Activation: Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

May  7 04:48:19 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): Activation: Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

May  7 04:48:19 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): device state change: prepare -> config (reason 'none') [40 50 0]

May  7 04:48:19 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): Activation: (wifi) access point 'NetMASTER Uydunet-6B35' has security, but secrets are required.

May  7 04:48:19 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): device state change: config -> need-auth (reason 'none') [50 60 0]

May  7 04:48:19 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): Activation: Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

May  7 04:48:19 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> inactive

May  7 04:49:31 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): Activation: Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

May  7 04:49:31 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): Activation: Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

May  7 04:49:31 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): device state change: need-auth -> prepare (reason 'none') [60 40 0]

May  7 04:49:31 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): Activation: Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

May  7 04:49:31 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): Activation: Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

May  7 04:49:31 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): Activation: Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

May  7 04:49:31 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): device state change: prepare -> config (reason 'none') [40 50 0]

May  7 04:49:31 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): Activation: (wifi) connection 'NetMASTER Uydunet-6B35' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.

May  7 04:49:31 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  Config: added 'ssid' value 'NetMASTER Uydunet-6B35'

May  7 04:49:31 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'

May  7 04:49:31 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-PSK'

May  7 04:49:31 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  Config: added 'psk' value '<omitted>'

May  7 04:49:31 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): Activation: Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

May  7 04:49:31 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  Config: set interface ap_scan to 1

May  7 04:49:31 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: inactive -> scanning

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s kernel: wlp3s0: authenticate with 00:1c:7b:fd:75:74

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s kernel: wlp3s0: send auth to 00:1c:7b:fd:75:74 (try 1/3)

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s kernel: wlp3s0: authenticated

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s kernel: wlp3s0: waiting for beacon from 00:1c:7b:fd:75:74

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: scanning -> associating

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s kernel: wlp3s0: associate with 00:1c:7b:fd:75:74 (try 1/3)

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s kernel: wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from 00:1c:7b:fd:75:74 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s kernel: wlp3s0: associated

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp3s0: link becomes ready

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: associating -> associated

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: associated -> 4-way handshake

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: 4-way handshake -> completed

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): Activation: (wifi) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.  Connected to wireless network 'NetMASTER Uydunet-6B35'.

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): Activation: Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): Activation: Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): device state change: config -> ip-config (reason 'none') [50 70 0]

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): Activation: Stage 5 of 5 (IPv4 Configure Commit) scheduled...

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): Activation: Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): Activation: Stage 5 of 5 (IPv4 Commit) started...

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <warn>  (wlp3s0): arping could not be found; no ARPs will be sent

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): device state change: ip-config -> ip-check (reason 'none') [70 80 0]

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): Activation: Stage 5 of 5 (IPv4 Commit) complete.

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): device state change: ip-check -> secondaries (reason 'none') [80 90 0]

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): device state change: secondaries -> activated (reason 'none') [90 100 0]

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  NetworkManager state is now CONNECTED_LOCAL

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  NetworkManager state is now CONNECTED_GLOBAL

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  Policy set 'NetMASTER Uydunet-6B35' (wlp3s0) as default for IPv4 routing and DNS.

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): Activation: successful, device activated.

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s dbus[3342]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher' (using servicehelper)

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s dbus[3342]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher'

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s nm-dispatcher[5066]: Dispatching action 'up' for wlp3s0

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s /etc/init.d/NetworkManager[5079]: status: inactive

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s /etc/init.d/NetworkManager[5091]: status: inactive

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s dhcpd[5130]: Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Server 4.3.2 Gentoo-r0

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s dhcpd[5130]: Copyright 2004-2015 Internet Systems Consortium.

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s dhcpd[5130]: All rights reserved.

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s dhcpd[5130]: For info, please visit https://www.isc.org/software/dhcp/

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s dhcpd[5130]: Not searching LDAP since ldap-server, ldap-port and ldap-base-dn were not specified in the config file

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s dhcpd[5130]: Config file: /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s dhcpd[5130]: Database file: /var/lib/dhcp/dhcpd.leases

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s dhcpd[5130]: PID file: /var/run/dhcp/dhcpd.pid

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s dhcpd[5165]: Not searching LDAP since ldap-server, ldap-port and ldap-base-dn were not specified in the config file

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s dhcpd[5165]: Wrote 0 leases to leases file.

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s dhcpd[5165]: 

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s dhcpd[5165]: No subnet declaration for wlp3s0 (192.168.0.36).

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s dhcpd[5165]: ** Ignoring requests on wlp3s0.  If this is not what

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s dhcpd[5165]:    you want, please write a subnet declaration

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s dhcpd[5165]:    in your dhcpd.conf file for the network segment

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s dhcpd[5165]:    to which interface wlp3s0 is attached. **

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s dhcpd[5165]: 

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s dhcpd[5165]: 

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s dhcpd[5165]: Not configured to listen on any interfaces!

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s dhcpd[5165]: 

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s dhcpd[5165]: If you think you have received this message due to a bug rather

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s dhcpd[5165]: than a configuration issue please read the section on submitting

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s dhcpd[5165]: bugs on either our web page at www.isc.org or in the README file

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s dhcpd[5165]: before submitting a bug.  These pages explain the proper

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s dhcpd[5165]: process and the information we find helpful for debugging..

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s dhcpd[5165]: 

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s dhcpd[5165]: exiting.

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s /etc/init.d/dhcpd[5164]: start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/dhcpd'

May  7 04:49:35 Gentoo-T420s /etc/init.d/dhcpd[5104]: ERROR: dhcpd failed to start

May  7 04:49:37 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <warn>  (wlp3s0): arping could not be found; no ARPs will be sent

May  7 04:50:07 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): Activation: Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) scheduled...

May  7 04:50:07 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): Activation: Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) started...

May  7 04:50:07 Gentoo-T420s NetworkManager[3514]: <info>  (wlp3s0): Activation: Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) complete.

```

Can you please tell me what else I can check and what can I do with all these?

Thanks very much for your time in advance!

----------

## DONAHUE

The wall is a meter in thickness with a router against one side and an adapter against the other side? A 1 meter wall  is a lot physical matter between transmitter and receiver absorbing radiation and thus attenuating the signal. Attenuated signals causes packet loss and loss of association followed by rescanning, reauthentication, reassociation and time passing.

----------

## MrTJK

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The wall is a meter in thickness with a router against one side and an adapter against the other side? A 1 meter wall  is a lot physical matter between transmitter and receiver absorbing radiation and thus attenuating the signal. Attenuated signals causes packet loss and loss of association followed by rescanning, reauthentication, reassociation and time passing.
> 
> 

 

Thank you for your response. 

No, the wall is not 1 meter thick, it is indoor and about 20cm thick . I am sorry for the confusion. 

Also I forgot to mention that android devices and another, rather old, laptop running win7 do not have this issue.

----------

## MrTJK

bump

----------

